# Put those Fat Dogs on a diet!!!!!!



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I am always watching Sunny's weight. For 2 years straight he weighs exactly 20 lbs. Because he is 8 and his activity level is moderate to active, I really watch it. His breeder suggested I start using senior formula for him about a year ago, which I have. His kibble (NOW Fresh senior) is about 347 kcal/cup I believe, and he gets about 2/3 c daily -- and I also give him raw or canned and I always try to watch treats. Always a struggle, right?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I could not find calorie information on Buck's kibble bag. Got out a magnifying glass and eventually contacted the company. 390 Calories per cup. That information should be more prominent, given that overweight dogs are a common problem. Good information as always MollyMiuMa!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

My Mother-in-law babysat Swizzle for a little over a week and he gained over a pound. That is a huge gain for a six pound dog. Amazing how all the "snacks" she gave him added up.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

With every new bag of food I buy, because I change kibble often, I always have to look on the bag for the calorie info so I know how much to ration her! I base the kibble calorie count on what raw she is getting on that particular day...like today she got a lamb neck (231 calories) and 1/2 cup of her current food (399 cal per cup, so 199 calories)
231+199=430 which leaves room for a treat or two since she is allowed 660 cal a day for her size and energy level! I actually try to keep her calorie count at about 450 per day when she's 'dieting' so I cut back her kibble to 1/3 cup ...........and I know she's not starving cuz there is always a few kibbles left in her bowl even when I cut back!!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

MollyMuiMa said:


> With every new bag of food I buy, because I change kibble often, I always have to look on the bag for the calorie info so I know how much to ration her! I base the kibble calorie count on what raw she is getting on that particular day...like today she got a lamb neck (231 calories) and 1/2 cup of her current food (399 cal per cup, so 199 calories)
> 231+199=430 which leaves room for a treat or two since she is allowed 660 cal a day for her size and energy level! I actually try to keep her calorie count at about 450 per day when she's 'dieting' so I cut back her kibble to 1/3 cup ...........and I know she's not starving cuz there is always a few kibbles left in her bowl even when I cut back!!!


That's interesting.....your daily ration of kcals at 660. For Sunny, since I try to keep it to between 2 and 3% of his bodyweight, I try to hover around 400 at the high side and that more or less keeps him at his weight - no gain or loss.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

liljaker said:


> That's interesting.....your daily ration of kcals at 660. For Sunny, since I try to keep it to between 2 and 3% of his bodyweight, I try to hover around 400 at the high side and that more or less keeps him at his weight - no gain or loss.



The math is; 
molly's weight...13#

13/2.2=5.90 lbs convert to kg
30x5.90=177. rer x kgs
177.+70=247
247x1.6=395.2cal day

Maybe that's why I found it hard this month to keep her weight down....I was doing the math ALL WRONG!!!! found a caculator that gave me a correct RER....

I messed up big time hahaha

I thought it was rather high too so that is why I set my rations lower!!!!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

A dogs health can be seriously degraded by dieting to lose weight. Weight loss is better achieved by exercise while maintaining a careful normal diet. The same goes for humans but our diet can be more varied and we get nutrients where dogs can not. ie. Salad!
Eric


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

It's really important to keep dogs at the best weight for them, and it's hard with a smaller dog. I haven't thought of being as diligent as you ladies! But I keep an eye on their weight and cut out treats when they get a bit heavier. In nice weather like spring, summer and fall ours get a lot of exercise outside on the property. In winter time weight can become an issue when it's too cold to be out much.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I believe it's wise to watch it with the goal of maintaining a healthy weight for the long haul. I doubt if our Poodles become as overweight as other breeds. They seem to be good at self-regulating. Almost every Lab I see is portly.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

With poodles I think the biggest problem about weight management is in the treats. I know someone with mpoos that she shows in obedience. Her training treats are chunks (yes chunks) of liverwurst.  These dogs are shaped like barrels and weigh within a pound or two of Lily (and they are not oversized minis). She has put them on weight reducing kibble, but still walks around with pockets full of liverwurst. Lily is always trying to mug her. She is a lovely person and she was the only qualifier in utility A last weekend, but she needs to switch to Charlie Bears or Zukes minis!

I am lucky that none of my dogs is a glutton. They all free feed and maintain consistent weight, but if I feed a lot of treats then I know for sure that Lily especially just eats less of the kibble that is always out for them and then I have to be concerned about adequate nutrients (not calories). She has weighed somewhere between 36.2 and 37 pounds for six years.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I absolutely agree it's the 'treats'............almost every little dog in my senior complex is fat and I told a very sweet neighbor he was killing his dog with love (we were talking about how he could reduce her weight as she was having health problems) ..........he didn't listen and just a few months later his dog was dead...... he kept saying he just couldn't tell her 'no'. That was when I became really aware of what I was giving Molly!




P.S. Molly is good at self regulating when it comes to her food, but will also never turn down tidbits of my dinner either, ( she loves pasta) so I now don't buy non- nutitional treats often ..... Molly's 'treats' are her chews. I am very aware of making sure she has proper nutrition!
I do occasionally make a batch of doggy cookies though...............


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I set up a spreadsheet when I first started feeding mine raw and home cooked, with very much those sort of figures, and worked out meal sizes accordingly. If I paid as much attention to my own weight and diet I would be positively svelt! I am another who cuts back on treats if the ounces begin to pile on (with my tinies 8 ounces is a lot of added weight), but I allow about 10% of daily calories for treats. I find there is a big difference between their calorie needs when we are out and about and walking a lot in good weather, and during wet and miserable weeks when we are snatching what walks we can, so long walks often include a pause for a snack in one of our favourite dog biscuit providing cafes! I don't do a lot of formal training these days, but if we are taking a class, or working on a new skill, I do reduce meal size a little if a lot of treats are involved. 

It is surprisingly difficult to get information about calorific values for pet food and treats in the UK - sometimes it is buried deep in web pages, sometimes simply absent altogether. Given the broad brush ranges suggested on packs, and the tendency for even these always to be on the high side, the suspicion has to be that manufacturers like to encourage us to overfeed, and then buy "diet" foods to compensate...


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I am of the opinion that pet foods should be monitored by the same agencies that monitor human foods. ie. FDA in the US. Apart from the health of our pets eating poisonous imported foods there is the consideration that poorer people especially pensioners often eat pet foods. Try this: open a can of fish intended for human consumption. Open a can of fish intended for cats. Compare the two. I would and have eaten the cat food. Cats are much more fussy than humans about their food.
Eric


----------

